# Climbing the steepest streets in San Francisco on a folding bike



## freighttraininguphill

I took a trip to San Francisco yesterday in a rental car, so that meant taking my collapsible road bike-a Bike Friday Pocket Companion. It is sold as a touring bike, but I bought it for the low climbing gears. It has a triple, and I replaced the stock 30t small chainring with a 24t, which gives me a 16 inch low gear.

Thanks to RBR member 55x11, I got a list of the steepest streets in The City. Because of limited daylight, I decided to do only all the steepest climbs in the Nob Hill, Russian Hill, and Pacific Heights areas. 

I started with Filbert between Hyde and Leavenworth, a 31.5% grade. This is where I discovered that my waterbottle needed to be on the frame-mounted bottle cage, not the handlebar-mounted one. It kept poking me in the chest because I had to lean over so much.

Next was Jones between Filbert and Union, a 29% grade. After that was Jones between Union and Green, a 26% grade. Then a ride down Broadway and up some more lesser hills before the next steep street-Webster between Broadway and Vallejo (26%). Next was Fillmore between Broadway and Vallejo at 24%.

The next hill is where I met my match. Broderick between Broadway and Vallejo is a 38% grade. It is so steep there is no road, just a sidewalk on the left side of the street (facing uphill).

I made it halfway up on my first attempt, then ran out of steam. Same thing 4 tries later, each time making less progress than the time before. By then it was dark and I decided to go back to Nob Hill and climb the last steep hill of the day, Jones between Pine and California (24.8%). Typical of the last hard climb of a ride, this one hurt near the top. Good stuff! 

My HR hit 202 on this ride. I saw it hit 200 at the top of the only climb where I remembered to look at the Garmin.

As promised in 55x11's thread, I brought my GoPro with me and mounted it on the handlebars. There's no way my helmet-mounted ContourHD would have produced good footage with this ride. I had my head down for most of the climbs, so you would have had a lovely view of the pavement. :lol:

I only had to use my lowest gear on Broderick. I did the second attempt in second gear, but all the rest were in the lowest gear.

Here's the video. I left out the last climb up Jones because, like the ContourHD, the GoPro sucks at night video. You can see for yourself on the last attempt up Broderick.

Be forewarned, the intensity of these efforts is very audible at times, so keep this in mind if you have anyone within earshot while watching this. :wink5:

https://vimeo.com/106996730

Here's some pics.

Bottom of Filbert between Hyde and Leavenworth









Top of Filbert









Bottom of Jones between Union and Filbert









Top of Jones between Union and Filbert









Fillmore between Vallejo and Broadway









Webster between Vallejo and Broadway









Top of Broderick between Broadway and Vallejo









Bottom of Broderick









Top of Jones between California and Pine


----------



## framesti

i think you should limit your climbs to 30%


----------



## 55x11

framesti said:


> i think you should limit your climbs to 30%


OMG - this is so awesome! Thanks for posting! Fantastic photos, even though they are a little painful just to look at them. I especially like the one of Filmore with the view of the Bay and the Broderick ones. The last one when it started getting dark is my favorite.

I can't believe you just rode straight up, no zig-zagging! Major Kudos!


----------



## Milk-Bone

What else can one say other than totally amazing! You have some nice hills there! Lucky!!!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

framesti said:


> i think you should limit your climbs to 30%




Hell no! I shouldn't have saved Broderick for last, though. I need to try that one with fresh legs.


55x11 said:


> OMG - this is so awesome! Thanks for posting! Fantastic photos, even though they are a little painful just to look at them. I especially like the one of Filmore with the view of the Bay and the Broderick ones. The last one when it started getting dark is my favorite.
> 
> I can't believe you just rode straight up, no zig-zagging! Major Kudos!





Milk-Bone said:


> What else can one say other than totally amazing! You have some nice hills there! Lucky!!!


Thank you.  On the next trip I'll tackle 22nd Street and a couple high 20s grades on Duboce. Someone on another forum told me about another one on Potrero Hill that is supposedly like Filbert, but steeper and windier. That should be great fun! 

55x11, your Fargo Street video was the inspiration for all this. Please make some more of these raw footage sufferfest videos. Those are the best! I'm sure they are inspiring to many other people too, not just me. :wink5:


----------



## 55x11

freighttraininguphill said:


> Hell no! I shouldn't have saved Broderick for last, though. I need to try that one with fresh legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  On the next trip I'll tackle 22nd Street and a couple high 20s grades on Duboce. Someone on another forum told me about another one on Potrero Hill that is supposedly like Filbert, but steeper and windier. That should be great fun!
> 
> 55x11, your Fargo Street video was the inspiration for all this. Please make some more of these raw footage sufferfest videos. Those are the best! I'm sure they are inspiring to many other people too, not just me. :wink5:


I agree - watching your videos on mute shows that it is a steep hill but masks the level of difficulty. With the sound of breathing one gets a full impact of what just how steep those inclines are and the effort required to climb them! 

I forgot to mention that you did it on a freaking folding bike!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> I agree - watching your videos on mute shows that it is a steep hill but masks the level of difficulty. With the sound of breathing one gets a full impact of what just how steep those inclines are and the effort required to climb them!
> 
> I forgot to mention that you did it on a freaking folding bike!


You hit the nail on the head! That is precisely why I leave all my climbing footage raw. My videos document my rides exactly as they happen. If I were to replace the original ride audio with music, the intensity of the effort is missing, which is part of the story. When I watch a cycling video, I like to see and hear what the rider went through, as well as hear when he or she shifts gears, the conversations between riders, and nature sounds in the background.

I need to try these climbs on my road bike someday. The folding bike just makes so much more sense when in a rental vehicle though. It costs way too much to rent a truck or SUV. Not to mention the gas mileage wouldn't be as good.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

Check this out! A cyclist on another forum just posted this new, revised list of SF's steepest streets.

Looks like I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## 55x11

freighttraininguphill said:


> You hit the nail on the head! That is precisely why I leave all my climbing footage raw. My videos document my rides exactly as they happen. If I were to replace the original ride audio with music, the intensity of the effort is missing, which is part of the story. When I watch a cycling video, I like to see and hear what the rider went through, as well as hear when he or she shifts gears, the conversations between riders, and nature sounds in the background.
> 
> I need to try these climbs on my road bike someday. The folding bike just makes so much more sense when in a rental vehicle though. It costs way too much to rent a truck or SUV. Not to mention the gas mileage wouldn't be as good.


you can easily fit full-frame bike in the back seat of compact cars - just have to take the front wheel off. Transporting it on airplanes is another matter entirely.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> you can easily fit full-frame bike in the back seat of compact cars - just have to take the front wheel off. Transporting it on airplanes is another matter entirely.


Cool, good to know that for future trips. :wink5: On this trip though, I went with a friend who brought his dog along, so the dog was in the back seat.


----------



## orange_julius

55x11 said:


> I agree - watching your videos on mute shows that it is a steep hill but masks the level of difficulty. With the sound of breathing one gets a full impact of what just how steep those inclines are and the effort required to climb them!
> 
> I forgot to mention that you did it on a freaking folding bike!


Awesome videos and I agree! With audio, I can guess the points where your HR jumped to 200 bpm . Awesome feat(s)!

What gearing (in cm or inches) did you use on your Bike Friday?


----------



## freighttraininguphill

orange_julius said:


> Awesome videos and I agree! With audio, I can guess the points where your HR jumped to 200 bpm . Awesome feat(s)!
> 
> What gearing (in cm or inches) did you use on your Bike Friday?


Thank you.  The bike has a triple, and I replaced the stock 30t small chainring with a 24t. The cassette is an 8-speed 11-28. With the 170mm crankarms and 20" wheels, this gives me a 16" low gear according to Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator. I only had to use the lowest gear on Broderick. The rest of the steep streets were done in second gear (24t cog on the cassette).


----------



## Creakyknees

I dig steep hills. Good stuff.


----------



## Spanky_88007

My legs are crying after having looked at these pictures. Awesome.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

Creakyknees said:


> I dig steep hills. Good stuff.


Me too! The steeper, the better! That's why I always look for these crazy climbs. 



Spanky_88007 said:


> My legs are crying after having looked at these pictures. Awesome.


Thanks! I'm a firm believer in low gears. I believe they kept the lactic acid accumulation to a minimum, at least until the top of the last climb up Jones between Pine and California.


----------



## rkdvsm

freighttraininguphill said:


> Me too! The steeper, the better! That's why I always look for these crazy climbs.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm a firm believer in low gears. I believe they kept the lactic acid accumulation to a minimum, at least until the top of the last climb up Jones between Pine and California.


Did you feel somewhat comfortable doing most of those climbs on the 24 gear inches? I know you were breathing hard from the climb, but do you think you need a setup lower than 16 gear inches or are you satisfied with your gearing as is?


----------



## weltyed

my knees hurt looking at that


----------



## freighttraininguphill

rkdvsm said:


> Did you feel somewhat comfortable doing most of those climbs on the 24 gear inches? I know you were breathing hard from the climb, but do you think you need a setup lower than 16 gear inches or are you satisfied with your gearing as is?


I'm very satisfied with this gearing. It is lower than typical mtb gearing. My mtb has a 22t small chainring and a 34t largest rear cog and has a 16.7" low gear. My Sirrus (basically a flat-bar road bike) has a 24t small chainring and a Shimano MegaRange 11-34 cassette. This gives it a 18.9" low gear. My true road bike with drop bars has the same mtb gearing as the Sirrus, for an 18.6" low gear. I did all the modifications myself, and until Broderick St I made it up every paved climb I ever started with all those bikes.

I need to lose another 20 pounds, then I might make it up Broderick. Either that, or a massive strength gain needs to happen.



weltyed said:


> my knees hurt looking at that


After the first steep climb of the day (Filbert at 31.5%), my calf muscles hurt for about a minute. The rest of the climbs were almost painless except for the last one, thanks to low gearing.


----------



## rkdvsm

Okay. I'm planning to have a 24 low chainring and a 12-27 rear cassette. This gives me a low of 24 gear inches. I have hills where I live (Hudson Valley regions near NYC), but I don't think they are as steep as the ones in SF.

That's why I was asking about how you felt with your 24 gear inches on most of those climbs.

I wish there was a website that shows a of popular rides and their corresponding hill grades.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

rkdvsm said:


> Okay. I'm planning to have a 24 low chainring and a 12-27 rear cassette. This gives me a low of 24 gear inches. I have hills where I live (Hudson Valley regions near NYC), but I don't think they are as steep as the ones in SF.
> 
> That's why I was asking about how you felt with your 24 gear inches on most of those climbs.
> 
> I wish there was a website that shows a of popular rides and their corresponding hill grades.


I just put the numbers into Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator, and the gear combination I used on all the climbs in the video (with the exception of Broderick except for attempt #2) was 18.7", which is very close to my road bike's lowest gear. 

On the first climbing ride with this bike, I did some local climbs with grades up to 19%. On those, I never felt the need to shift lower than the third lowest gear, which is a 21t (21.3" gear).

I agree! I would love to see a website with grade readings for popular climbs.


----------



## Milk-Bone

I wonder how hard these hills would be with a road bike with 34/28 gearing on 700x23 tires? I get 31.9 inches on Sheldon Brown's site for that gearing. I'm not sure how well I would do.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

Milk-Bone said:


> I wonder how hard these hills would be with a road bike with 34/28 gearing on 700x23 tires? I get 31.9 inches on Sheldon Brown's site for that gearing. I'm not sure how well I would do.


I know there's no way I could do those San Francisco climbs with that gearing. I would strain up some of our steeper local climbs with that gearing, as I'm not as fit as a racer and I still have 20 pounds to lose.


----------



## Kelliann

Awesome! Try Pittsburgh next! Plenty of those 30+ grades to be found!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

deleted


----------



## rePhil

Incredible.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

You rock - we got nothing like that where I live. Too bad there are stop signs at the bottom - you don't even get to enjoy blasting back down the hill!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

nonsleepingjon said:


> You rock - we got nothing like that where I live. Too bad there are stop signs at the bottom - you don't even get to enjoy blasting back down the hill!


Problem is, with the flat landings at the bottom of each hill, you would catch some major air off them if you hit them at full speed. Without a full-suspension mtb and some serious downhill mtb skills, I'd be afraid of a nasty crash.


----------



## MB1

In addition to riding up them suckers you also managed to take pix that show how steep they are.

Great job on both counts!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

MB1 said:


> In addition to riding up them suckers you also managed to take pix that show how steep they are.
> 
> Great job on both counts!


Thanks! Yes, after catching my breath at the top of every one of those so I could hold the camera still enough! :lol:

When I get around to doing this climb, things could get quite interesting!


----------



## rkdvsm

freighttraininguphill said:


> Thanks! Yes, after catching my breath at the top of every one of those so I could hold the camera still enough! :lol:
> 
> When I get around to doing this climb, things could get quite interesting!


Those hills don't look as hard as the ones you did in SF. They are about 9% grades which is low compared tot he +20% ones you were doing in the videos.

Good luck!


----------



## 55x11

rkdvsm said:


> Those hills don't look as hard as the ones you did in SF. They are about 9% grades which is low compared tot he +20% ones you were doing in the videos.
> 
> Good luck!


yeah, but there are still very steep 15% or so sections and they come in the middle of longer climbs - so it is still very tough. Marin is very tough by itself, it's like a series of very steep streets with just a short flat section where other roads intercept it. A lot of riders recover by riding back and forth on these flat intersecting streets before going on to the next section.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> yeah, but there are still very steep 15% or so sections and they come in the middle of longer climbs - so it is still very tough. Marin is very tough by itself, it's like a series of very steep streets with just a short flat section where other roads intercept it. A lot of riders recover by riding back and forth on these flat intersecting streets before going on to the next section.


+1. Also, according to the article I linked to, *"Past Euclid is where the road gets really absurd. The average grade from Euclid to Grizzly Peak is 22%, but that includes the flat intersections. Actual riding is closer to 25%, and that first block is probably near 30%. I don't care how low your gears are, or how light your bike is; either you have the leg strength and aerobic capacity to ride up this hill, or you don't. Good friggin' luck.

The first block, as mentioned, is the steepest. The second block is a little less steep but still ridiculous. The final block is about the same as the second, but it's also much longer than the other two. I always feel tempted, if I have anything left in my legs, to power up the last few meters just to get the damn thing overwith; I recommend against doing that, because we have a lot more climbing to do today."*

Needless to say, I'm really looking forward to this climb! Seriously!


----------



## 55x11

freighttraininguphill said:


> +1. Also, according to the article I linked to, *"Past Euclid is where the road gets really absurd. The average grade from Euclid to Grizzly Peak is 22%, but that includes the flat intersections. Actual riding is closer to 25%, and that first block is probably near 30%. I don't care how low your gears are, or how light your bike is; either you have the leg strength and aerobic capacity to ride up this hill, or you don't. Good friggin' luck.
> 
> The first block, as mentioned, is the steepest. The second block is a little less steep but still ridiculous. The final block is about the same as the second, but it's also much longer than the other two. I always feel tempted, if I have anything left in my legs, to power up the last few meters just to get the damn thing overwith; I recommend against doing that, because we have a lot more climbing to do today."*
> 
> Needless to say, I'm really looking forward to this climb! Seriously!


Have fun. Always wanted to do Berkeley Death Climbs but somehow never got around to it - so many other great rides in Bay Area. I would be curious to read your report!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> Have fun. Always wanted to do Berkeley Death Climbs but somehow never got around to it - so many other great rides in Bay Area. I would be curious to read your report!


Oh there will definitely be one, with pictures and a ride video, of course!  Speaking of videos, I just watched a few of your SoCal climbs. Those looked like some good suffering, with the tidbits of raw footage you gave us. I would love to see a full raw video of the steeper climbs like Baldy and that Kennedy climb, and any others I left out since I'm not familiar with the climbs down there. Subscribed! :thumbsup: 

I have never seen any ride videos of people climbing Marin. Those would be good stuff, especially raw, of course! :wink5:


----------



## freighttraininguphill

Someone on another forum claims he made it up the 38% Broderick St in a 34x26. I say video or it didn't happen!  Raw, of course!

Then again, maybe he's a super-fit racer and San Francisco's hills are a walk in the park. The Strava data doesn't show the same type of map that Garmin's site does. It says to sign in for more details. Since I'm not a member of Strava, I'm out of luck.


----------



## 55x11

freighttraininguphill said:


> Someone on another forum claims he made it up the 38% Broderick St in a 34x26. I say video or it didn't happen!  Raw, of course!
> 
> Then again, maybe he's a super-fit racer and San Francisco's hills are a walk in the park. The Strava data doesn't show the same type of map that Garmin's site does. It says to sign in for more details. Since I'm not a member of Strava, I'm out of luck.


it's on strava so it did happen! 182 bpm and 45 rpm at 4.6 mph towards the end of 0.1mile long hill - sounds brutal, ugly but entirely reasonable by someone who is very very fit. 
here's a ride I'd like to duplicate one day:
Bike Ride Profile | Steepest Hills of SF Ride near San Francisco | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Milk-Bone

freighttraininguphill said:


> Someone on another forum claims he made it up the 38% Broderick St in a 34x26. I say video or it didn't happen!  Raw, of course!


I have to agree! 38% with 34x26 is going to be a tough one for sure, even if you are lean and meant and in perfect shape.


----------



## 55x11

freighttraininguphill said:


> It has a triple, and I replaced the stock 30t small chainring with a 24t, which gives me a 16 inch low gear.


Hmm... 16 inch low gear IS the way to do it.
I never remember what those numbers mean, but apparently my 34x27 compact gearing is 34 gear-inches. Yikes! That's more than a factor of 2 compared to your BikeFriday! I need to gear down some more...


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> it's on strava so it did happen! 182 bpm and 45 rpm at 4.6 mph towards the end of 0.1mile long hill - sounds brutal, ugly but entirely reasonable by someone who is very very fit.
> here's a ride I'd like to duplicate one day:
> Bike Ride Profile | Steepest Hills of SF Ride near San Francisco | Times and Records | Strava


The data from that page is what I was looking for on the post I linked to. I would like to see it.

I still would love to see a raw footage ride video from *anyone* who can climb that hill. That would be impressive!

Another thing I can't figure out is why my Garmin data shows 3.2 (5.8 mph moving) average speeds. I didn't walk anywhere. I know you can't descend fast in SF, but come on! Most of my climbing rides on steep hills are better than that! 

I noticed that it took an unusually long time for the Garmin to acquire a satellite signal when I first turned it on.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> Hmm... 16 inch low gear IS the way to do it.
> I never remember what those numbers mean, but apparently my 34x27 compact gearing is 34 gear-inches. Yikes! That's more than a factor of 2 compared to your BikeFriday! I need to gear down some more...


Yup, and that guy on the other forum said he climbed the 38% grade with a 34x26! :eek6:


----------



## EverydayRide

freighttraininguphill said:


> I need to try these climbs on my road bike someday. The folding bike just makes so much more sense when in a rental vehicle though. It costs way too much to rent a truck or SUV. Not to mention the gas mileage wouldn't be as good.


Glad to see your popularity in ride reports. Looks like you're appreciated here. Saw you post in the Canon Powershot A1000 thread this morning. Was really wondering where you are ...and here in Ride Report are the fruits of your labour.!!

As always, great photos, excellent enthusiasm and really, really tough terrains. You must be in excellent shape by now! Think of when you started out a couple years back and where you are presently. 

Great thread! Two thumbs up freighttraininguphill!

EDR


----------



## freighttraininguphill

EverydayRide said:


> Glad to see your popularity in ride reports. Looks like you're appreciated here. Saw you post in the Canon Powershot A1000 thread this morning. Was really wondering where you are ...and here in Ride Report are the fruits of your labour.!!
> 
> As always, great photos, excellent enthusiasm and really, really tough terrains. You must be in excellent shape by now! Think of when you started out a couple years back and where you are presently.
> 
> Great thread! Two thumbs up freighttraininguphill!
> 
> EDR


Good to hear from you again too!  It was actually May 2010 when I started the weight loss and climbing rides. I haven't lost any weight since I talked to you last, probably because my appetite didn't decrease when the weight did. Still have at least 20 more pounds to lose, but strength has definitely increased.

Been living a car-free life for the past month, which I actually enjoy, but will be returning to car-lite in January.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

Went to San Francisco yesterday with the folding bike intending to climb more of the steepest streets, but when I got there I took one look at 22nd Street and said F-it! I wanted to climb, but I didn't feel up to maximum effort up 31.5% grades, or the cobbled 30% grade of 24th St on Potrero Hill. The fact that I got there hours later than I wanted didn't help. The queasiness I experienced near the top of Sanchez St finalized my decision to avoid The City's steepest.

Instead I rode around the Noe Valley and Diamond Heights areas. There are plenty of grades in the mid teens to low twenties, so that was good enough for me. Where else but San Francisco can you ride less than 11 miles and climb over 2,000'? :lol:

The hill I didn't climb-22nd St








View from the top of Sanchez St








Crappy evening shot of Sutro Tower from the top of Cumberland St








Even crappier night shot looking up 21st St. I had to stabilize the camera on my saddle, so excuse the angle.


----------



## EverydayRide

Every time I see these streets it reminds me of Bullit with Steve McQueen. Way before your time of course.

Nice shots freighttraininguphill.

EDR


----------



## freighttraininguphill

EverydayRide said:


> Every time I see these streets it reminds me of Bullit with Steve McQueen. Way before your time of course.
> 
> Nice shots freighttraininguphill.
> 
> EDR


Thanks.  I've seen the chase scene from Bullitt on YouTube. I love car chases, especially of the police variety. I've witnessed many police pursuits since I moved to this town in 1987. I even have video of a few of them.


----------



## 55x11

Love the photos, especially 22nd street.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

55x11 said:


> Love the photos, especially 22nd street.


Thanks.  Next time I go down there I'll tackle it, plus some even steeper streets in Bernal Heights.

The steep street on the next block, Hill Street, has to be at least 25% if not more. I was popping little wheelies riding in the saddle. It seems longer than some of the other steep streets I've ridden. I've only ridden on it twice, and both times I wasn't in the mood to exert that much effort and turned around in the middle of the climb. Saturday's ride was the second time. The first time was back in 1993 and I wasn't warmed up yet.


----------



## art92101

*Great photos*

Hola! 
New member here. this is the first thread I looked at and what a nice bunch of photos...and congrats on your efforts! Impressive!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

art92101 said:


> Hola!
> New member here. this is the first thread I looked at and what a nice bunch of photos...and congrats on your efforts! Impressive!


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## DrDaleEMS

All i can say is awesome and your rock! I tried the hill many times, took me a while, and yes i was not going up the hill straight but more left to right. I even had my girlfriend stay at the top of the hill so she would have my water ready for me, and her friend would squirt me with a water gun as i went up the hill! Anyway great accomplishment!


----------



## freighttraininguphill

deleted


----------



## deepakvrao

Lovely. TFS.


----------



## freighttraininguphill

deepakvrao said:


> Lovely. TFS.


Forgive my ignorance, but what is "TFS"?


----------



## 55x11

freighttraininguphill said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is "TFS"?


I think it means = "Thanks For Sharing"


----------

